# Custom Camera Profile Appears as "unnamed profile"



## tjevans (Sep 5, 2015)

I have the X-Rite ColorChecker Passport, and I used it to create a custom profile. It worked, except the profile appears in the calibration panel as "unnamed profile." When I check the camera profile folder in finder, though, the profile has a name.

Running LR CC on a macbook pro (Yosemite).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 6, 2015)

tjevans said:


> I have the X-Rite ColorChecker Passport, and I used it to create a custom profile. It worked, except the profile appears in the calibration panel as "unnamed profile." When I check the camera profile folder in finder, though, the profile has a name.
> 
> Running LR CC on a macbook pro (Yosemite).



A profile has an internal name, and that is what Lightroom uses. Do you have the latest version of ColorChecker Passport? My profiles do get the correct internal name.


----------



## tjevans (Sep 6, 2015)

I still had the calibration images, so I just repeated the calibration process, and deleted the "unnamed" profiles.  I must have forgotten to input the custom names on the first attempt, because it all worked the second time.


----------



## trshaner (Sep 6, 2015)

You can download the free X-Rite DNG Profile Manager, which will allow you to review and rename custom camera profiles. Keep in mind if you rename or delete a camera profile the images assigned that profile will revert to Adobe Standard. You can use Any Filter plugin to filter on 'Camera Profile' name, drag them into a Collection, and then rename the profile. Restart LR to load the renamed profile and assign it to the images in the collection. Any Filter is a good tool that greatly extends your LR filtering capability.

https://www.xrite.com/dng-profilemanager/support/d1345

http://www.johnrellis.com/lightroom/anyfilter.htm


----------

